

Stanford Statistical Learning Theory – Lecture Notes [pdf] - adilmoujahid
https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs229t/notes.pdf

======
leyfa
This seems interesting. There are exercises on the corresponding course page.
Unfortunately, the solutions are not public.

------
thomasrossi
Nice thanks. I've read the first chapter on online learning - that's close to
a problem I have - I think it's very well written, but what happens when
assumptions fall (e.g. convexity) is left for the reader to guess (which is
ok, it's just my obsession)

